# First Prints



## bigfatbadger (Apr 9, 2006)

I managed to black out my bathroom with tinfoil and bin bags, I managed to get all the chemicals and all the equipment, I never actually thought it would work! 

Thanks for all the tips everyone, today I sealed myself in the bathroom and produced some prints (one of which below). Digital is nowhere near this much fun!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice!  Glad you enjoyed the experience. :thumbup: 

Welcome to the world of real photography!


----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

good job, looks like you have developed it well..


----------



## stingray (Apr 10, 2006)

> Digital is nowhere near this much fun!


Oh how true that is! Good job for a  first print!


----------



## benhasajeep (May 4, 2006)

I sold my enlarger years ago as I had no place to use it.  I would only print at school.  I really miss working in the dark room.  Waiting for the paper to come out of the printer is no thrill since you have already seen the image on the screen.


----------



## Torus34 (May 6, 2006)

You've taken the first steps in learning a most interesting craft.  If you haven't done so already, start recording your settings [film to easel distance, aperture, time, paper, VC filter/settings and developer] so that you can quickly run off a duplicate print at a later date.


----------



## terri (May 6, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> You've taken the first steps in learning a most interesting craft. If you haven't done so already, start recording your settings [*film to easel distance,* aperture, time, paper, VC filter/settings and developer] so that you can quickly run off a duplicate print at a later date.


Now, that's an excellent tip. It would save so much time in a later setup for the same image, especially if there's been a lens change on the enlarger. I've recorded everything _but_ that. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 6, 2006)

Good tip, when I can be bothered to stick up the curtains again I'll do that!


----------

